# Sundown New Years Weekend



## o3jeff (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll be there in the morning till it gets crowded, anyone else?


----------



## Madroch (Dec 30, 2010)

Noon to five with the kids...hopefully.


----------



## Greg (Dec 30, 2010)

Made this a thread for the whole weekend. Probably going to be there in the morning with the family. Anyone up for Sunday morning and spring bumps?


----------



## Madroch (Dec 30, 2010)

Since thread expanded-- in addtion to 12/31 will probably also ski 1/2-- mid morning - as long as not pouring.


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2010)

1/1 at night, working.


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 1, 2011)

bumps on nor easter were pretty soft today 12-31 around 1 pm


----------



## severine (Jan 1, 2011)

Good to know. I imagine today will bring similar results. Maybe I'll try them tonight...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone around on Sunday?  I'd like to hit the institution one more time before vaca is over.


----------



## Greg (Jan 1, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Anyone around on Sunday?  I'd like to hit the institution one more time before vaca is over.



I'm heading up first thing Sunday morning for slush bumps. Doing 8-12.

Gonna head up in a few with my almost 5 year old. She wants to rip the Ex moguls again! :grin:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 1, 2011)

headin there with my older daughter now.  we'll be on toms and ex.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 1, 2011)

Greg said:


> I'm heading up first thing Sunday morning for slush bumps.



Planning on being there tomorrow morning for a few hours myself.


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2011)

Doesn't look like more than a sprinkle passed through so far. Some steadier rain on the way. Slush bumps! I'll be there by 8.


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2011)

The fog rolling in last night was interesting--and a little creepy skiing on those trails with it, knowing we were the last ones on the hill. At a little after 10PM, it was 44 degrees at the top, 45 degrees at the base. Good thing the temps will be dropping soon... they really need some snow after this.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wifey is sick and I took one last morning to sleep in.  Looks like I will have to wait for some turns until after Sundown lays down some  new snow. :-(


----------

